# Como convertir de VGA a TV



## Unix_Sendin

Hola que tal

Bueno por que pregunto esto pues bueno tengo una laptop que tiene salida VGA pero no de tv y quería saber si con un cable de VGA se puede convertir para ver en la tv lo que sale en mi laptop Saludos Unix


----------



## tiopepe123

pasar directamente VGA a TV no  se puede, debes compara un adaptador relativamente caro.

Revisa bien, no sea que este la señal, puede tener dos tipos distintos de conectores, uno que se parece al del teclado.

Suelen tenerlos.


----------



## Unix_Sendin

solo tiene el puerto VGA, Impresora y COM1 pero lo que quiero saber si se puede pasar directo del VGA al TV.

Saludos Unix


----------



## DobleA

Evidentemente es un laptop un tanto obsoleto.
Yo no he visto adaptadores desde VGA a RCA o S-VIDEO (minidin). Si existen (como dice tiopepe), de seguro son bastante caros.


----------



## Unix_Sendin

entoces hay que comprar uno no hay algun plano para hacerlo ?


----------



## Fierros

ahora yo te pregunto algo unIX... vos te pensas de que todos "LIBERAN EL PLANO" como asi decirlo.....?????

porqe hay gente que no lo libera para que no lo copien  por algo esta el COPYRIGHT.. derechos del autor... 
 nos vemos


----------



## Willington

yo respeto mucho eso del copyright, si alguien no quiere liberar su trabajo me parece bien.

tambien me parece muy feo eso de que no hay un plano para hacerlo como si buscando la receta de
cocina ....

bueno les pido disculpas ...

pues hay que diseñarlo, hay aspectos bastante complejos al respecto,  sobretodo las resoluciones
hay que le NTSC es como de 525 lineas, si tu pantalla de video es de 1024x768 ahi ya se complica
la suituacion. lo mas facil es usar por ejemplo un AD724 

http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Data_Sheets/AD724.pdf

en el interior hay un "PLANO" para armar uno simple de estos... teniendo en cuenta el tema de la resolucion y el entrelazado.

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

son caros pero asequibles, busca por google.
Aunque se pueden hacer te saldra caro hacelo usted mismo.

No es un tema de copyrich es un tema practico, corren circuitos muy sencillos por internet pero yo nunca logre que funcionaran correctamente.


----------



## ddelca6

tambien rebiza q hay un circuito con un integrado motorola , no es caro ,en el mismo pdf hay un circuito .salu2


----------



## Unix_Sendin

Este tema no trata de copyright ni de libertad yo respeto todo eso pero eso solo depende de el creador si me lo quiere dar si o no pues yo vivo en cuba muchas cosas aqui son el triple costo que a alla aqui todo es caro nuca lo hay solo para empresa Bueno gracias a todos los que me brindaron su ayuda Saludos Unix


----------



## Otrebor

Hola, a todos, yo estuve buscando lo mismo y encontre esto: 
tacashi.tripod.com/elctrncs/vga2tv/vga2tv.htm


----------



## wajiro

Hola compañeros, yo estoy buscando algo parecido, quiero conectar un pc al navegador de mi coche que tiene entrada de video, pero trabaja con señal RGB y una sincronismo compuesto CSYNC, no se si el circuito que habes puesto me serviria, si em podeis orientar un poco genial!

un saludo


----------



## Otrebor

hola, estuve buscando y encontre esta pag.: http://forums.futura-sciences.com/thread248.html
el problema es que esta en aleman el esquema esta bastante interesante.


----------



## noveolatele

El problema siempre es el mismo, aunque consigas los componentes luego te va a hacer falta la parte mas importante, es decir, el software y los drivers para que tu PC reconozca el hardware. Te saldra mas barato "encontrarlo" ya hecho o que algun amigo te lo pueda facilitar. 

Saludos


----------



## chiqoelectro

lo qe se esta buscando es un adaptador, no un gran circuito, como los hay de s-video a RCA o RGB qisas se pueda encontrar uno Vga - Rca, me agrego al tema a ver si puedo ayudar


----------



## chiqoelectro

encontre un lindo link donde tienen adaptadores de estos, a RGB y a TV cone esquemas y el de TV con drivers i todo, pero tiene copyrigth la pagina espero no infringir algo u.u

VGA -> TV     http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/vga2tv/cindex.html

VGA -> RGB        http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/vga2rgbs.html


si algo te sirve avisame,, plis asi lo armo ya qe qiero conectar la tele a un LCD 48''


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 
Mira aquí: http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/vga2tv/vga2palntsc.html 
Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## danyctm

http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/vg...a2palntsc.html 
hola a todos muy bueno pero alguien ya probo este circuito gracias


----------



## Cetus

una duda, si quisiera convertir del puerto estandart de monitor  atraves de un conmutador a una tv con entrada de video por componentes, aun tendria que preocuparme por los drivers? que circuito podria usar?


----------



## solaris8

aqui se vio el tema, perdon me equivoque de tema.......

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/convertir-vga-tv-8115/


----------



## pandacba

Si conectas la conversión a una salida de TV standard no vas a ver en alta resolución, pues no hay ni modo, la TV convencional tiene un formato fijo, cuya resolución es incluso inferior a 640 x 480.
Los drivers los necesitas para que la pc se comunique con la placa si no ni modo


----------



## shusho10

que tipo de drivers debo conseguir?


----------



## duile

Unix_Sendin dijo:


> Hola que tal
> 
> Bueno por que pregunto esto pues bueno tengo una laptop que tiene salida VGA pero no de tv y quería saber si con un cable de VGA se puede convertir para ver en la tv lo que sale en mi laptop Saludos Unix



Esto es lo que necesitas!!!

en éste documento explican como puedes hacer uno!!!

http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/data_sheets/AD724.pdf


----------



## pandacba

Que lamentable cantidad de cosas, que no se como decirlas para que no salga alguien que descalifico al otro. pero esta muy errado el tema
Se puede hacer de varias formas la mejor con el MC1377 que es un encoder PAL/NTSC


----------

